# Te quiero, no te amo



## adrianm_09

Por favor, alguien sabe como decir te quiero en inglés, no "i love you", porque aquí se traduce como "te amo", al igual que en francés, por favor!
Mil Gracias.


----------



## ^^Galatea^^

Entiendo que eso es toda una cuestión... "te amo" es mucho más fuerte o importante que "te quiero"... y en inglés se dice igual???? Una lástima, pero bueno, valoremos los afortunados que somos los de habla hispana, con nuestro idioma bello lleno de matices... 

Dándote una respuesta concreta, probá con "I care about you"... lo he visto traducido así por ahí.


----------



## adrianm_09

Mil gracias Galatea, abusando de tí, no sabrás la traducción en Francés? Gracias!


----------



## ^^Galatea^^

jeje, no French, just English


----------



## adrianm_09

Mil gracias!


----------



## ^^Galatea^^

de nada... saludos!


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

"no te amo" lo traduciría por "I am not in love with you"


----------



## medio-payaso

Ok tambien estoy curioso.......Te quiero traduce 'I want you' pero en ingles tiene un sentido mas sexual....

 entiendo que en español 'te quiero' no es tan fuerte como 'te amo', pero aunque soy Estadounidense, no puedo pensar de un equivalente.  Quiza seria 'I like you' pero eso es 'me gustas', y en ingles es un poco fuerte.

 Me gustaria escuchar los pensamientos de los demas, porque siempre escucho amigos diciendo 'te quiero' los unos a los otros, pero tambien escucho la frase entre novios.  Y lo que me mata es que tengo una amiga que siempre me dice, "te quiero mucho", y no se exactamente cuanta fuerza esa frase tiene?


----------



## cantante

Hola AdrianM
you could say I love you as a friend, but I´m not in love with you.

As far as "te quiero mucho" is concerned, I believe according to my yet limited experience, is more in the direction of I´m in love with you. At least in Spain, maybe not in Latin America. At any rate it is more than I love you as friend.

Native speakers, please correct me.

Saludos
Cantante


----------



## zlatha

the thing is, I don't think anyone says "te amo" in Spanish from Spain. As far as I know it's only used in Latin America, where I don't think they use "te quiero".. so, for me, as a native speaker from Spain, te quiero is I love you. and that's it.. and you say it to a friend and to a boyfriend, because you can love friends and boyfriends, can't you? 
I agree with AdrianM! Maybe if you add "mucho" then it becomes something you would only say to a boyfriend/girlfriend.


----------



## ^^Galatea^^

Here's the thing in Argentina. We say "te quiero" or "te quiero mucho" to friends and family. It is very used. 

"te amo" is for girl/boyfriend. If you tell him/her just "te quiero" it would mean you love him/her more as a friend, and probably, he/she will feel disappointed, lol!!!! at least this happens in my relationship.

"I want you" would be translated as "te deseo"... right, probably with a sexual meaning.


----------



## Javier-Vega

medio-payaso said:
			
		

> Y lo que me mata es que tengo una amiga que siempre me dice, "te quiero mucho", y no se exactamente cuanta fuerza esa frase tiene?


 
Para los nativos es el mismo problema. Tambien "nos mataria" esa frase. Puede ser deliberadamente ambigua.


----------



## Ormin

Desde mi punto de vista "te quiero" y "te amo", al menos en España, significan lo mismo. Lo que ocurre es que decir "te amo" suena más a escritura literaria que a frase espontánea. Normalmente las parejas se dicen "te quiero" de manera habitual, pero cuando lo quieren decir de forma más estilizada, más poética, utilizan "te amo". 
De hecho, que yo conozca, sólo en castellano se puede utilizar el verbo "querer" con el significado de "amar". En todos los otros idiomas que yo conozca el verbo amar tiene un significado diferente de querer. Así, por ejemplo, en italiano "ti amo", francés "je t'aime" y catalán "t'estimo" no se utiliza el verbo "querer" para indicar amor.
En inglés se dice "I love you" tanto para decir "te quiero" como "te amo". 
La expresión "I want you" significa exactamente "te deseo", de igual manera que "I need you" significa exactamente "te necesito".


----------



## GiggLiden

In English, we have a handy-dandy expression ... "I LIKE you." You can say thaaaaat to anybody, without facing a breach of promise suit.

Is that equivaent to ... Me gusta (disfruto?) tu companía? Encantado ser contigo. Something like that.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Hola mi gente! Hoy, recibí un mensaje de texto muy raro... 

Dijo:
*(Lo siento te quiero pero no te amo)*

je je No sé de quién era ni conocía el número, pero me picó la curiosidad.  Qué significa? Sé que significan todas las palabras, pero no estoy segura del sentido que traten de mostrar. Te quiero es lo mismo que te amo, pero te amo más se trata de un amor más fuerte? Para ustedes, qué significa la frase?


----------



## Magoya

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Hola mi gente! Hoy, recibí un mensaje de texto muy raro...
> 
> Dijo:
> *(Lo siento te quiero pero no te amo)*
> 
> je je No sé de quién era ni conocía el número, pero me picó la curiosidad.  Qué significa? Sé que significan todas las palabras, pero no estoy segura del sentido que traten de mostrar. Te quiero es lo mismo que te amo, pero te amo más se trata de un amor más fuerte? Para ustedes, qué significa la frase?


 
Son sentimientos distintos, yo quiero a un amigo, amo a mi madre
yo quiero a mi perro, amo a mi novia
"te quiero" esta mas cerca de "I want you" que de "I love you"


----------



## eileen_es

el problema es que la mayoría de la gente diría "te quiero" a su pareja. lo de "te amo" suena excesivamente fuerte (al menos para mí). aun así, estoy de acuerdo con lo dicho por Magoya


----------



## ayante

Oh! creo que esto varia de pueblo en pueblo.
Querer quizá se puede aplicar mejor al deseo de un objeto. "Quiero comer", "quiero que venga mi novia, a quien amo", "quiero que este sujeto desaparezca", "quisiera que la vida fuera más fácil", etc........

Pero vamos a tu ejemplo:

Lo típico es que es mucho más comprometido decir "Te amo" a tu pareja que "Te quiero", que adecuado también, pero se aplica mejor también a un hermano u otro familiar en una situación coloquial.

Es mejor concluir un meloso cuento de hadas romántico diciendo: "Te amo" y no "te quiero", jejeje.

Entonces, si te dicen *"lo siento, te quiero, pero no te amo"*, es que te tienen afecto, como de amigo(a) o hermano(a), pero no amor como de pareja.

¿Se entiende?
Espero que no te cause dolor esto.


----------



## Yuribear

yo diría que en ese sentido, querer podría ser como "I care for you but I do not love you"
Saludos!


----------



## ILT

Te quiero es normalmente amor entre amigos, se ama a la familia y especialmente a la pareja.

Te quiero no te amo se podría traducir como I care about you but I don't love you.


----------



## Inés06

Yo creo que "te quiero pero no te amo", podría significar "te quiero como a un amigo, pero no te amo como a un amante"...
Pero claro, depende del contexto.
Hace algún tiempo vi una obra de teatro que estaba todo el tiempo jugando con esas dos palabras: querer y amar.


_Vaya, ¡he sido muy lenta!_


----------



## cl109

I love translating said:
			
		

> Te quiero es normalmente amor entre amigos, se ama a la familia y especialmente a la pareja.
> 
> Te quiero no te amo se podría traducir como I care about you but I don't love you.


 
Hola!
Para mí es esto que dice ILT. Iba a opinar exactamente lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## gato2

Para mi es una de esas frases que la gente emplea para rechazar o romper con alguien y no herir demasiado a la persona rechazada.


----------



## dimarzomayra

Es depende del sitio pero basicamente lo que los demás han dicho es así. Cuando uno quiere pero no ama normalmente significa que es una relación que no durará mucho puesto que amar se asocia con pasión y se podría pensar que te quieren más bien como una hermana u otro pariente.

AUnque hay casos en los que puedes estar teniendo relaciones sexuales con alguien y sientes que lo quieres mucho pero no lo amas. También esto suele asociarse a que no te piensas casar con el o entablecer una relación más duradera.

Si alguien te dice que te quiere pero no te ama debes dejarlo de inmediato y buscar alguien que si te ame.. 

A mi hijo le digo que lo amo porque siento un cariño demasiado especial hacia él, cuando sientes mucho por alguien así sea un pariente también puedes decir que lo amas ... Si es tu amigo le estas echando los perros....


----------



## Sintonias

Por estos pagos, les decimos que los queremos a todos - amigos, familia y pareja. Los matices están en la manera en que se les dice. "Amar" es más pasional. Se dice que se ama a Dios, y se dice "te amo" a la pareja más bien en un momento de sentimiento especialmente intenso e íntimo. O a veces se le exclama a un amigo o a un pariente en un momento de gran alegría o aprecio.

Estoy de acuerdo con la traducción de Yuribear. 

Te quiero: "I care for you" o incluso "I care deeply for you" o (como dicen los alemanes) "I hold you dear" 

Te amo: "I love you" en el sentido pasional


----------



## lforestier

adrianm_09 said:
			
		

> Por favor, alguien sabe como decir te quiero en inglés, no "i love you", porque aquí se traduce como "te amo", al igual que en francés, por favor!
> Mil Gracias.


 
"Te Quiero" = "I like you"
"Te amo" = "I love you"


----------



## Nathalia

Para el francés creo que si quieres hacer una diferencia entre el te amo y el te quiero una opción es decir "je t'aime bien"...es una especia de "te quiero"


----------



## alelifich

La diferencia entre te quiero y te amo en inglés no existe. La diferencia y el sentido están dados por quien lo dice y a quien se lo dice.
I like you significa me agradas (me agrada tu personalidad)  o me gustas (en sentido sexual o también genéríco, como que te gusta una persona)


----------



## alelifich

Ormin said:
			
		

> Desde mi punto de vista "te quiero" y "te amo", al menos en España, significan lo mismo. Lo que ocurre es que decir "te amo" suena más a


En argentina hay diferencia, o al menos yo siempre entendí que habia diferencia. Te amo se usa más para una pareja o alguien muy cercano. Vos podés querer mucho a alguien sin amarlo. Amar es mucho más que querer. Vos podés querer a tus amigos pero a tu pareja o tus padres los amás. 
Después está apreciar que es un poco menos que querer. 
Siempre se han usado de esta forma.


----------



## franchute

Nunca he tenido problema con decirle a mis padres "te amo". Ahora, te quiero y te amo varían de significado de acuerdo al contexto. Por el contrario decir estoy enamorad@ de tí es absolutamente transparente. 

En inglés he escuchado  *"I love you" * tanto para  amigos como para enamorados. Tambien he escuchado la pequeña variación  *"love ya"*  para los amigos (menos comprometedora, jeje), o *"I care about you"*.

En cuanto a *"I like you"* tambien depende del contexto (y lenguaje corporal) podría ser *"me gustas"* o "*me caes bien".

*Y *"I want you" *tiene una connotación más sexual. 

So:

I care about you, but I don't love you/I'm not in love.


----------



## volky

Añádo que: 

Estoy enamorado en inglés es _I'm in love _

En cuanto a te amo, y te quiero hay mucha diferencia, pues amar implica un sentimiento profundo. (hacia una pareja, los hijos, los padres).  Pero te quiero es más sutil, hacia amistades, mascotas.


----------



## jinti

How about:

_I love ya, but I'm not in love with you._


----------



## franchute

jinti said:
			
		

> How about:
> 
> _I love ya, but I'm not in love with you._



sip!


----------



## volky

adrianm_09 said:
			
		

> Por favor, alguien sabe como decir te quiero en inglés, no "i love you", porque aquí se traduce como "te amo", al igual que en francés, por favor!
> Mil Gracias.


 
Jinti, 

El hilo que da origen a este foro pregunta cómo se dice te quiero en inglés.

Adrianm aclara que no quiere la traducción de te amo, sólo la de te quiero.

La confusión está en el título del hilo y por eso entiendo que en su mayoría han dado oraciones como la tuya. 

Espero esté más claro ahora.


----------



## jinti

Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## NTATO

Literalmente, "te quiero" es "I want you"... pero en inglés esto tiene una connotación sexual. Por lo tanto, "I love you"  es "te quiero" o "te amo" en español


----------



## StrangerCoug

(Perdone el inglés... yo sé español y lo tomé por cuatro años, pero ya no lo tomo y todavia creo que estoy terrible con mi español. Además, no quiero olvidar el que todavia sé.)

I agree with what has been said so far. "I want you" is the literal translation of "te quiero", but has the sexual connotation. The sexual connotation doesn't always exist however: "quiero este carro" I want this car. A car is an inanimate object, hence the lack of the connotation.

I hope I helped despite this post being in English.

Muchas gracias,
StrangerCoug


----------



## javierserrano

Hey!
You can tell a friend that you "really appreciate him/her". But the problem is that in the US there isn't a difference. When you give your hand or hug a friend you can say, supported with your gestures and actions, that you "love him/her", and, I guess, the message is clear.

Anyway, If you have doubts use "appreciate".

_I care about you_, Me parece que es más un sentimiento de preocupación, de estar pendiente de alguien, pero no necesariamente de querer.

En Colombia hay mucha diferencia. Aunque no es muy común decirselo a los padres (diría más por el tema del respeto), si lo es a los hijos: ¡Te Amo!; Bueno... y a tu pareja, por supuesto (si lo sientes para decírselo; de lo contrario, NO se lo dices). Te quiero... bueno... lo demás.


----------



## Einfach.

alelifich said:


> En argentina hay diferencia, o al menos yo siempre entendí que habia diferencia. Te amo se usa más para una pareja o alguien muy cercano. Vos podés querer mucho a alguien sin amarlo. Amar es mucho más que querer. Vos podés querer a tus amigos pero a tu pareja o tus padres los amás.
> Después está apreciar que es un poco menos que querer.
> Siempre se han usado de esta forma.



Exacto. En Argentina se usa así


----------



## urkidi

Lo que creo que no hay que olvidar, es que, igual que el español y el inglés son diferentes, el español de españa y américa también lo son. Por ello, en españa utilizamos "querer", y en américa, utilizan tanto "querer" como "amar", aunque con diferentes matices.

Por mi parte, nativa española, de españa, nunca utilizo amar, ya que es demasiado literario, como se comentaba en un post anterior.


----------



## darkelmo

La Diferencia Es Facil, Xk A Mi Me Okurre En Este Momento. Kiero A Mi Pareja,xo No La Amo. Komo Diferenciarlo?
La Kiero,xk No Puedo Vivir Sin Ella, Es Parte De Mi, !!no Puedo Acerle DaÑo¡¡¡... Kerer Es Un Sentimiento K Podrias Tener Hacia Casi  Cualkier Persona...
Pero El Amor Es Algo Muy Distinto El Amor Es El Sentimiento...¿nunca Habeis Visto A Alguien Y Casi Os Habeis Ahogado Solo Kon Mirarla?, No Habeis Sentido Es Nerviosismo? O Como Algunos Lo Llaman, Mariposas(ja,ja) Eso Es Amor.. Y Solo Se Puede Sentir Acia Una Pareja. Es Un Vinculo K Te Lleva A Ser Mejor Persona, No Se.. Yo Lo Entiendo Asi Y Es Lo K Siento. La Kiero, Xo No La Amo Y Es Un Sentimiento Ke Te Konsume...es Horroroso!!!


----------

